# Baikal kernel for CUH-7215B 9.00 with USB network dongle support



## xTheRussianx (Jan 10, 2022)

HOKAY! So - as we all know, CUH-7215B (and 6B, and several newer Slims with Baikal chips) have almost no working kernels.



There is a 4.14.19 Baikal patched kernel with dongle support thanks to rancid(0) but because it's 4.14 we don't get the fancy mesa drivers for actually good graphics acceleration. Those need a newer kernel.



The 5.13.18 Baikal patched kernel has broken Wifi, LAN and Bluetooth, and we can't load modules to make USB dongles work because we have no internet access to download headers to try to make anything work.

(At least not easily.)

Being that no new kernel seems to be on the horizon, I spent the last week of my life learning how to edit and cross-compile a Linux kernel, and testing every change I made on the PS4 Pro until something worked. Or my wife yelled at me.






I took the source of the 5.3.18 Baikal patched kernel using the baikal branch from https://github.com/ps4boot/ps4-linux/tree/baikal, ripped out the config from rancid(0)'s 4.14.19 and used that as the .config to make the bzimage.

I did it this way because I, at this point in time, I have no way of comparing differences that don't make my eyes bleed.


The result is a 5.13.18 kernel with USB network dongle support. At time of writing, I'm running ITMania's ENCOM Fedora 35, with an RT8153 Microsoft Surface adapter (it's just a Realtek 8153 USB to ethernet adapter.) Plug and play USB support seems to be working. Adapter mileage may vary. It's not internal LAN or WLAN, but it's a start.

I'll be testing games soon, once I get a bigger USB3.0 Flash drive.

I dub this kernel "Baltika 5" - because Baikal is a Russian chip, Baltika 5 is a cheap shitty Russian beer that gets the job done, and this is a cheap, shitty kernel that gets the job done.


I'll keep trying to get the WLAN working - if I can ever find a driver for the MT7667BSN or one that works.
When that happens, if that happens, I'll update the link to a newer version.

It's packaged with hippie68's initramfs.
I suggest using ITMania's ENCOM OS.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://www.mediafire.com/file/25ieddloil1f57d/5.3.18_BALTIKA.zip/file                <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Kernel


 <<<<<< ENCOM OS in action - credit to ITMania; very nice build.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1i68Wg9tV1taOb7StAMrT85k3M3Ti_IOk/view      <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< ENCOM OS - Rename it to psxitarch.tar.xz, install as normal.


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 10, 2022)

Many thanks, I'll give this a go when able and let you know the results (I'll try it on Manjaro first since I dont feel like waiting for another distro install lol)


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 10, 2022)

AfricanLuigi said:


> Many thanks, I'll give this a go when able and let you know the results (I'll try it on Manjaro first since I dont feel like waiting for another distro install lol)



Yes, please let me know.

USB dongles are a start, but hopefully this will also incentivize someone else to help figure out internal wlan.


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 10, 2022)

Can confirm it works under Manjaro on my 7215b, using wifi tethering from my Android and pages load up on Chromium  Thanks a lot, I hope for the same. If I knew where to start in terms of even learning about how to do this kind of stuff... Sadly I've only used ever used Kali Linux and Ubuntu, never messed with coding/compiling stuff much


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 10, 2022)

AfricanLuigi said:


> Can confirm it works under Manjaro on my 7215b, using wifi tethering from my Android and pages load up on Chromium  Thanks a lot, I hope for the same. If I knew where to start in terms of even learning about how to do this kind of stuff... Sadly I've only used ever used Kali Linux and Ubuntu, never messed with coding/compiling stuff much


Good to hear! That's a start! =D


----------



## vitalka (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey after installing the Encom image with your bzimage with exec install-psxitarch.sh and resume-boot im getting black screen. Even if send again a payload for linux

Have you tried the kernel with gentoo? Gentoo is running for me, but i dont have tested it yet with your kernel.


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 16, 2022)

vitalka said:


> Hey after installing the Encom image with your bzimage with exec install-psxitarch.sh and resume-boot im getting black screen. Even if send again a payload for linux
> 
> Have you tried the kernel with gentoo? Gentoo is running for me, but i dont have tested it yet with your kernel.


Use the HDMI trick.

At the black screen, hit CTRL + ALT + F2, Unplug the HDMI for a second, plug it back in, hit CTRL+ALT+F1


----------



## kimouser6471 (Jan 16, 2022)

Thank you for your efforts, but unfortunately, the ps4 pro 7218b cannot be turned on smoothly, and it is stuck after the machine flashes blue light
Use karo 90N jb with linux 2G


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 16, 2022)

kimouser6471 said:


> Thank you for your efforts, but unfortunately, the ps4 pro 7218b cannot be turned on smoothly, and it is stuck after the machine flashes blue light
> vanille-source-5.3.18 can start normally
> Use kario jb with linux 2G



That's useful information/


Thank you for your feedback. I apologize that my kernel could not help you. =(


----------



## kimouser6471 (Jan 16, 2022)

This kernel supports bt and wifi dongles
The test result is valid on ps4 pro 7218b


linux OS use PS4_Fedora32_MW_Itm.tar.xz
miniwifi :mt7602u works fine
rt2500usb can recognize but cannot connect to AP

linux OS ENCOM-OS_ITm.tar.xz
miniwifi:mt7602u not work
t2500usb can recognize but cannot connect to AP
Android phone share WIFI to ps4 pro via usb is work
CSR BT(41b13)v2.0 usb dongle  can recognize & ps3 controller is work
but cannot connect to ps4 controller



Source:.........psxita.it/forum/psxitarch-linux-una-distro-per-ps4-t6120-40.html#p45702


----------



## smf (Jan 16, 2022)

xTheRussianx said:


> Being that no new kernel seems to be on the horizon, I spent the last week of my life learning how to edit and cross-compile a Linux kernel,


FWIW "the last week of my life" would usually mean you are now dead.


----------



## tkroyal44 (Jan 17, 2022)

my ps4 7218b usb dongle works


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 18, 2022)

kimouser6471 said:


> This kernel supports bt and wifi dongles
> The test result is valid on ps4 pro 7218b
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's rancid(o)'s kernel, but it's 4.14. I ripped the config from that kernel to compile mine.

That one works, but being on 4.14, you don't have access to the good Mesa drivers.


----------



## xTheRussianx (Jan 18, 2022)

smf said:


> FWIW "the last week of my life" would usually mean you are now dead.


Inside. I'm dead inside. It counts.


----------



## kimouser6471 (Jan 18, 2022)

tkroyal44 said:


> my ps4 7218b usb dongle works


Can you tell me which linux version and configuration to use?
JB website
I want to confirm why I can't start
thanks




volume_up

42 / 5,000
翻譯結果​Can you tell me which linux version and configuration to use? JB website I want to confirm why I can't start thanks


----------



## tkroyal44 (Jan 18, 2022)

kimouser6471 said:


> Can you tell me which linux version and configuration to use?
> JB website
> I want to confirm why I can't start
> thanks
> ...


----------



## vitalka (Jan 18, 2022)

Hey guys,

what are the bzimage for and what are the initramfs.cpio.gz for? Where is the exact difference between these?

THX!!!!


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 18, 2022)

kimouser6471 said:


> Thank you for your efforts, but unfortunately, the ps4 pro 7218b cannot be turned on smoothly, and it is stuck after the machine flashes blue light
> Use karo 90N jb with linux 2G


I had this issue with 5.3.18 kernel from Nazky. Keeping the linux USB as the *only* usb plugged in before launching the payload gave me a proper display. Then you can plug in a keyboard or hub after startup. Hope that works for you.


----------



## kimouser6471 (Jan 19, 2022)

AfricanLuigi said:


> I had this issue with 5.3.18 kernel from Nazky. Keeping the linux USB as the *only* usb plugged in before launching the payload gave me a proper display. Then you can plug in a keyboard or hub after startup. Hope that works for you.


Thanks for sharing the experience. The 5.3.18 kerne boot is successful. But there is a black screen problem,


----------



## AfricanLuigi (Jan 20, 2022)

kimouser6471 said:


> Thanks for sharing the experience. The 5.3.18 kerne boot is successful. But there is a black screen problem,


i believe unplug then plug hdmi in, ctrl alt f11 then i think ctrl alt f1.


----------



## kimouser6471 (Jan 20, 2022)

AfricanLuigi said:


> i believe unplug then plug hdmi in, ctrl alt f11 then i think ctrl alt f1.


That's right, but not needed in the 4.13 kernel, it's weird

CEMU to select vulkan ,ENCOM OS system will freeze, is there a solution?
cemu uses vulkan , it can run normally on Fedora 32


----------



## Jackorsomethingg (Jan 22, 2022)

When I use this kernel, the power button on my ps4 slim turns blue, but the screen stays black and says no signal. Normally when I try other kernels that don't work the power button stays grey but since it's blue I think it's starting? If anyone knows how to get this to work please respond!


----------



## Jackorsomethingg (Jan 22, 2022)

Jackorsomethingg said:


> When I use this kernel, the power button on my ps4 slim turns blue, but the screen stays black and says no signal. Normally when I try other kernels that don't work the power button stays grey but since it's blue I think it's starting? If anyone knows how to get this to work please respond!


Found out how to use it! I installed an os with the old kernel first, then I replaced the bzimage with the 5.3.18 one.


----------



## grabman (Jan 22, 2022)

i thought i was stupid or something i am like i have been running linux on ps4 since 4.05 how come i can't anymore.  thanks this is prob exactly what i needed!


----------



## Cybereu (Jan 23, 2022)

Thank you so much !!!
I may try your kernel.


----------



## theangelartis (Feb 17, 2022)

Thank you. it works for me on my ps4 slim.
can you add the Fsync and Overclocking patch to your kernel ? I would really appreciate it, I don't have the knowledge to do it myself.


----------



## Falcon_X (Feb 18, 2022)

Great work, nice to see the PS4 Pro finally gets Wifi/Bluetooth support.

I have a PS4 Fat, I've tried your Kernel, sadly it's not working for the normal PS4.

I use ITManias Encom Fedora 35 aswell, with the Kernel "5.3.13-xanmod+fsync+DRM3.35+no_kernel_panic", Wifi/Blueooth/Lan works, but it's slow and after some hours Wifi is gone and can't be re-enabled via Settings.
That's why I've tested your Kernel...

I don't know how you've done it for the PS4 Pro, but I guess it would be to much work to do the same Wifi Stick support Kernel magic for the PS4 Fat, xTheRussianx?


----------



## hafbtm (Feb 18, 2022)

Falcon_X said:


> Great work, nice to see the PS4 Pro finally gets Wifi/Bluetooth support.
> 
> I have a PS4 Fat, I've tried your Kernel, sadly it's not working for the normal PS4.
> 
> ...


What's up bro, I have a fat 1215 but I can't find any Kernel that works for me, none starts me, only the one that brings the gentoo stock image, but doesn't detect the bluetooth adapter, What Kernel do you use in this fat console?


----------



## Falcon_X (Feb 19, 2022)

hafbtm said:


> What's up bro, I have a fat 1215 but I can't find any Kernel that works for me, none starts me, only the one that brings the gentoo stock image, but doesn't detect the bluetooth adapter, What Kernel do you use in this fat console?



Gbatemp don't let me post links 
Search at Youtube for ITMania > channel view > Community - look for the post 10 months ago:
5.3.13-xanmod+fsync+DRM3.35+no_kernel_panic

The older Kernel, also from ITMania (5.3.18) works aswell.


----------



## hafbtm (Feb 19, 2022)

Falcon_X said:


> Gbatemp no me deja publicar enlaces:destello:
> Busque en Youtube ITMania > vista de canal > Comunidad - busque la publicación de hace 10 meses:
> 5.3.13-xanmod+fsync+DRM3.35+no_kernel_panic
> 
> El Kernel más antiguo, también de ITMania (5.3.18) también funciona.


cualwhich do you think is better for fat? and what distro do you use? gentoo is very outdated right?


----------



## Falcon_X (Feb 19, 2022)

hafbtm said:


> cualwhich do you think is better for fat? and what distro do you use? gentoo is very outdated right?


5.3.13-xanmod, it's with Fsync and without kernel panic when shutting down/restarting Linux. The older one 5.3.18 is wthout Fsync.

I use Encom (Fedora 35), Catjaro is also good, but the graphic drivers are more frequently updated for Fedora 35 by ITMania.
He's released other dristos, but most of them don't get driver updates, so I stick with Fedora, but otherwise my preference would be Catjaro. Gaming/performancewise and accordingly to ITMania Fedora is the best Linux distro for gaming. 
You also might try out Gnome as desktop in Fedora: sudo dnf group install "GNOME Desktop Environment"

Sadly ITmania doesn't care about Wifi dongles support in the Kernel as he uses LAN only and I don't know, how to implent this. I've tried to install a Wifi dongle, but didn't get it working... Linux is a mess, not like WIndows plug and play...


----------



## hafbtm (Feb 19, 2022)

Falcon_X said:


> 5.3.13-xanmod, it's with Fsync and without kernel panic when shutting down/restarting Linux. The older one 5.3.18 is wthout Fsync.
> 
> I use Encom (Fedora 35), Catjaro is also good, but the graphic drivers are more frequently updated for Fedora 35 by ITMania.
> He's released other dristos, but most of them don't get driver updates, so I stick with Fedora, but otherwise my preference would be Catjaro. Gaming/performancewise and accordingly to ITMania Fedora is the best Linux distro for gaming.
> ...


that's true, i'm also new to linux and just getting into it, i have my console on lan all the time by remote play so wifi is no problem for me,The Bluetooth issue is important to me, in gentoo there was no way to make bt work, I will install encom with the Kernel xanmod if there is more luck


----------



## hafbtm (Feb 22, 2022)

Falcon_X said:


> 5.3.13-xanmod, es con Fsync y sin kernel panic al apagar/reiniciar Linux. El anterior 5.3.18 no tiene Fsync.
> 
> Uso Encom (Fedora 35), Catjaro también es bueno, pero los controladores gráficos se actualizan con más frecuencia para Fedora 35 por ITMania.
> Ha lanzado otros dristos, pero la mayoría de ellos no reciben actualizaciones de controladores, así que me quedo con Fedora, pero de lo contrario, mi preferencia sería Catjaro. Juegos/rendimiento y, de acuerdo con ITMania, Fedora es la mejor distribución de Linux para juegos.
> ...


NoThere is no way... I already installed encom and it works fine even lan, but there is no trace of wifi and Bluetooth manager it just closes with the xanmod Kernel


----------



## beefstrudel (Feb 25, 2022)

xTheRussianx said:


> Yes, please let me know.
> 
> USB dongles are a start, but hopefully this will also incentivize someone else to help figure out internal wlan.



I have a 7115B, with your kernel the light turns blue but the screen stays black 
Tried unplugging and replugging HDMI. Its getting stuck I tried to blindly execute the install script but the USB never had any more activity so I assume it actually froze.

The only kernel I can get to work is the 5.3.7 gentoo dirty and the older 4.3 kernels, but I have no ethernet and cant get the USB ethernet dongle working.
No matter what distro or kernel combo I try it always fails to load kernel modules on bootup.
The dongle I'm trying to use has the same realtek chip as yours.

Does the linux loader payload make any difference?
Thanks!!


----------



## Visualwit (Feb 26, 2022)

With This Kernel On My CUH-7215B 9.00, I Get No Signal With The LED Blinking Blue, And Then Purple. I Need Help!


----------



## globalc (Mar 1, 2022)

For all who just get the PS4 shining blue/purple and get no signal:

try various kernels which are around
If possible, try various monitors. I have only one, and it works just fine with the normal PS4-os in 1080p, but with all kernels so far I get no sync. I have a cheap HDMI/usb2 adapter which syncs with the signal, so via that channel I can see the screen. Maybe compiling the kernel with different boot options for the video mode can help here, will try that next.
I've just seen 2 kernels booting on my CUH7200B so far.


----------



## Visualwit (Mar 1, 2022)

I Forgot To Mention My USB Keyboard And Mouse Turn Off After Booting, And How Do I Change The Boot Options?


----------



## globalc (Mar 2, 2022)

The boot options for these kernels are baked into the kernel while compiling it, so you need to recompile to modify them. If you add the 'debug' option, you might see details on why your keyboard/mouse turn off.


----------



## sharkticonnz (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey does anyone know a fix for every time I start linux I have to type in 


> *exec start-arch.sh*


If you got an error like this one: "mount -o ro /newroot failed" just type the following commands:



> *mount -o ro /newroot*



then:



> *exec start-arch.sh*



Ive run distros before which would boot straight in but this time I have to type these commands in rescueshell first.

hoping somebody knows commands so it will autoboot. Cheers


----------



## beefstrudel (Mar 3, 2022)

7115B light turns blue for a minute then it reboots. Trying to compile my own kernel but having issues with dependencies on ubuntu. Gonna try it on fedora next.


----------



## globalc (Mar 7, 2022)

@sharkticonnz You should be able to extract the initrd, and modify the startscript which is running there.

I managed to compile an own kernel now on Fedora32, which runs on the PS4 pro I have.
`sudo dnf - install git-core flex bison elfutils-libelf-devel
git clone https://github.com/ps4boot/ps4-linux.git
cd ps4-linux
cp config .config
make -j 12 bzImage
# then copy arch/x86/boot/bzImage to partition /dev/sda1`

These are not the sources for the kernel which this thread is for, though. When I try to compile that one, I get this:
`git clone https://github.com/ps4gentoo/ps4-linux-5.3.7
cd ps4-linux-5.3.7
make clean
make oldconfig
make -j 12 bzImage
[..]
  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh
  CALL    scripts/atomic/check-atomics.sh
  DESCEND  objtool
  CHK     include/generated/compile.h
  AS      drivers/base/firmware_loader/builtin/mrvl/sd8897_uapsta.bin.gen.o
  AS      drivers/base/firmware_loader/builtin/mrvl/sd8797_uapsta.bin.gen.o
make[4]: *** No rule to make target '/lib/firmware/amdgpu/gladius_ce.bin', needed by 'drivers/base/firmware_loader/builtin/amdgpu/gladius_ce.bin.gen.o'.  Stop.
make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:497: drivers/base/firmware_loader/builtin] Error 2
make[2]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:497: drivers/base/firmware_loader] Error 2
make[1]: *** [scripts/Makefile.build:497: drivers/base] Error 2
make: *** [Makefile:1085: drivers] Error 2`
Maybe these firmware files like gladius_ce.bin are baked into the PS4 somewhere - but I did not find them there. Anyway, the way above compiles the kernel without these files.


----------



## noscr33n (Apr 6, 2022)

This files are inside firmware zip, you have to put this files into /lib/firmware, i managed to compile the kernel, but doesnt boot, dont know why because release version by ps4gentoo works fine.


----------



## Zerg85 (Apr 7, 2022)

на моей playstation pro cuh 7016b нет черного экрана, но произошла эта ошибка.


----------



## nuvandibe (Apr 8, 2022)

Zerg85 said:


> на моей playstation pro cuh 7016b нет черного экрана, но произошла эта ошибка.View attachment 305235


Same issue here


----------



## noscr33n (Apr 8, 2022)

Zerg85 said:


> на моей playstation pro cuh 7016b нет черного экрана, но произошла эта ошибка.View attachment 305235


try "fdisk -l" to see disks and partitions, find partition where  you have psxitarch file then "mount /dev/sdXX /newroot" where XX is disk number and partition number, and then "resume-boot" or "exec switch_root /newroot /newroot/sbin/init"
if you dont know where is psxitarch you can try
mkdir letsee
mount /dev/sda1 letsee
ls letsee/
if file is not shown there
umount /dev/sda1
mount/dev/sda2 letsee
ls letsee/
and so on, if not sda try sdb, sdc, etc..


----------



## Zerg85 (Apr 12, 2022)

noscr33n said:


> попробуйте «fdisk -l», чтобы увидеть диски и разделы, найдите раздел, в котором у вас есть файл psxitarch, затем «mount /dev/sdXX/newroot», где XX — номер диска и номер раздела, а затем «resume-boot» или «exec switch_root / новый корень /новый корень/sbin/инит"
> если вы не знаете, где находится psxitarch, вы можете попробовать
> mkdir letsee
> смонтировать /dev/sda1
> ...


спасибо за подсказку, сработало.


----------



## amiroo (May 13, 2022)

I tried this but I can't type at all. I only tried one other bzImage and that worked.


----------



## SAMUELBC (May 16, 2022)

wifi or bluetooth does not work ps4 linux, CUH 7215B baikal


----------



## Xonder (Jun 6, 2022)

xTheRussianx said:


> Yeah, that's rancid(o)'s kernel, but it's 4.14. I ripped the config from that kernel to compile mine.
> 
> That one works, but being on 4.14, you don't have access to the good Mesa drivers.


Your BZ is not working on my 7215B. 


AfricanLuigi said:


> I had this issue with 5.3.18 kernel from Nazky. Keeping the linux USB as the *only* usb plugged in before launching the payload gave me a proper display. Then you can plug in a keyboard or hub after startup. Hope that works for you.


Thank You!!! This works on my 7215B.


----------



## SAMUELBC (Jun 7, 2022)

do you have network connection friend


----------



## SAMUELBC (Jun 7, 2022)

Xonder said:


> Su BZ no funciona en mi 7215B.
> 
> ¡¡¡Gracias!!! Esto funciona en mi 7215B.


do you have network connection friend


----------

